# Djokovic kicked out of Aus.



## Tommy Tainant

Fit in or fuck off is a clear message from the Land  Down Under. I thimk we can see the power of celebrity at work here. They should have booted him out a week ago. And now he is Deportovic.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Fit in or fuck off is a clear message from the Land  Down Under. I thimk we can see the power of celebrity at work here. They should have booted him out a week ago. And now he is Deportovic.


Fitting for the defending and 9 time champion of the event for spreading a cold that he does not have


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Fitting for the defending and 9 time champion of the event for spreading a cold that he does not have


Oh well, there is always next year if he mends his ways. Anyway its only fucking tennis.


----------



## okfine

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Fitting for the defending and 9 time champion of the event for spreading a cold that he does not have


He got spanked out of Aussieland.


----------



## 1srelluc




----------



## gipper

And here I thought Australia was a free democratic republic.


----------



## Meister

I'm going to need some SleepEzzzzz tonight.  This is just frightful.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Oh well, there is always next year if he mends his ways. Anyway its only fucking tennis.


I'm sure this will be his last visit. Even at any future honors 20 yrs from now as their greatest male champion

He did so little for Australia and tennis


----------



## JGalt

Fuck Australia.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

okfine said:


> He got spanked out of Aussieland.


Well when your boyfriend spanks you how does it make you feel?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Hang on Sloopy said:


> I'm sure this will be his last visit. Even at any future honors 20 yrs from now as their greatest male champion
> 
> He did so little for Australia and tennis


Odd. I understand that the tournament is still going on. You enter Australia as a guest, the least you can do is follow their rules and not lie and stuff.


----------



## JGalt

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Well when your boyfriend spanks you how does it make you feel?



Probably makes him feel loved and accepted.

And British. I heard the British are really into bums.


----------



## okfine

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Well when your boyfriend spanks you how does it make you feel?


Hey it's Stoopy. The guy that stoops to kiss Trumps mushroom.


----------



## mudwhistle

Tommy Tainant said:


> Fit in or fuck off is a clear message from the Land  Down Under. I thimk we can see the power of celebrity at work here. They should have booted him out a week ago. And now he is Deportovic.


Spoken like a true fascist. 

*"Vere are you papers??"*


----------



## DGS49

I don't get it.  Why didn't he get the fucking shot?  Hundreds of millions of people have done so, with nothing but a moment's discomfort.

If The Record is important to him - and he says it is - this is just inexplicable.

Since he is a quitter, maybe Time Magazine will name him their Sportsperson of the Year.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

A fascist supporting fascism.

What a surprise.


----------



## MarathonMike

Australia just screwed themselves. Now they've reinforced the image of being run by the New Woke Order. We all used to think Australia was cool "Shrimp on the barbie" Crocodile Dundee etc.


----------



## lantern2814

Yet if this was Serena Williams, these same peons would be bending over and giving her everything she demands. Australia has a bad reputation already for their police state tactics and this just makes them look worse.


----------



## Winco

JGalt said:


> Fuck Australia.
> 
> View attachment 588905


Who searches for this or actually makes a meme?

I'm guessing Pretend Alpha Males.
Amirite?


----------



## Winco

JGalt said:


> Fuck Australia.


More "Cancel Culture" which RWI's pretend to HATE, but do it constantly.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

okfine said:


> Hey it's Stoopy. The guy that stoops to kiss Trumps mushroom.


Stoopy.......lololol....................Thanks


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Winco said:


> More "Cancel Culture" which RWI's pretend to HATE, but do it constantly.


They seem to have a keen interest in tennis today for some reason. Keen to let dirty anti vaxxers in to poison the local population..


----------



## skye

He is still the winner.

Whoever wins the Australia Open without Djokovic....will come only second.

Meh.

Shame.


----------



## Winco

skye said:


> Whoever wins the Australia Open without Djokovic....will come only second.
> 
> Meh.
> 
> Shame.


That's why they play the games, stupid.
You were guaranteeing a win for Djokovic?

Glad to see your concern for Serbia.  New anti-vaxx hero for you.


----------



## Leweman

While the vaccinated spread the vaccine?  Makes sense to morons I guess.


----------



## bambu.

Tommy Tainant said:


> Oh well, there is always next year if he mends his ways. Anyway its only fucking tennis.


With the judgement upholding his visa cancellation came deportation and a ban from returning to Australia for 3 years.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

bambu. said:


> With the judgement upholding his visa cancellation came deportation and a ban from returning to Australia for 3 years.


It just gets better. Thanks,I didnt know about the ban. He will probably be dead in 3 years unless he starts to look after his health.


----------



## bambu.

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Fitting for the defending and 9 time champion of the event for spreading a cold that he does not have


People, including young people with no underlying medical conditions, are dying in Australia from your so called "cold".


----------



## bambu.

mudwhistle said:


> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> *"Vere are you papers??"*


Everyone has to have papers, valid papers, everywhere they go today, within and out of their own countries.
Drive on the roads in America...if the cops stop you it's "licence and registration please"...that's valid licence and registration, not ones your forgot to renew because of the "human error" Novak was trying to run by the authorities.
Valid passport, not an expired one you forgot to renew, or didn't renew because of your objection to the cost involved.
Proof the drugs [prescription] in your bag belong to you legally, best to carry copies of the prescriptions.
Valid work permits...or into immigration detention you go.

"Vere are you papers"?  indeed.


----------



## idb

Novax Djokovic


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

bambu. said:


> People, including young people with no underlying medical conditions, are dying in Australia from your so called "cold".


My God what a brainwashed moron. You've been lied to and hid under your bed pissing. My God you weak assed people


----------



## idb

You don't fuck around with Aussie border control or immigration...they take it pretty seriously.


----------



## mudwhistle

bambu. said:


> Everyone has to have papers, valid papers, everywhere they go today, within and out of their own countries.
> Drive on the roads in America...if the cops stop you it's "licence and registration please"...that's valid licence and registration, not ones your forgot to renew because of the "human error" Novak was trying to run by the authorities.
> Valid passport, not an expired one you forgot to renew, or didn't renew because of your objection to the cost involved.
> Proof the drugs [prescription] in your bag belong to you legally, best to carry copies of the prescriptions.
> Valid work permits...or into immigration detention you go.
> 
> "Vere are you papers"?  indeed.


Yes....except for voting....then you're a racist for even asking if you're a citizen or registered to vote in states like CA, CO, WA, OR, NM, IL, NY, NJ, MN, WI, or anywhere the Democrats need to cheat.

No.....this isn't the same. This guy has a valid passport....so he has the proper documents.
The difference is Australia has gone fascist.
They feel like they can inject what some people consider to be deadly poison into their bodies.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

MarathonMike said:


> Australia just screwed themselves. Now they've reinforced the image of being run by the New Woke Order. We all used to think Australia was cool "Shrimp on the barbie" Crocodile Dundee etc.


I always thought the men were girlie like in Australia. The women are ugly and sun shriveled by 30


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

mudwhistle said:


> Yes....except for voting....then you're a racist for even asking if you're a citizen or registered to vote in states like CA, CO, WA, OR, NM, IL, NY, NJ, MN, WI, or anywhere the Democrats need to cheat.
> 
> No.....this isn't the same. This guy has a valid passport....so he has the proper documents.
> The difference is Australia has gone fascist.


LOL.............Don't need it to vote. This Bampoo is a real dumb one off the bat


----------



## mudwhistle

Leweman said:


> While the vaccinated spread the vaccine?  Makes sense to morons I guess.


Pandemic of the vaccinated.


----------



## bambu.

mudwhistle said:


> Yes....except for voting....then you're a racist for even asking if you're a citizen or registered to vote in states like CA, CO, WA, OR, NM, IL, NY, NJ, MN, WI, or anywhere the Democrats need to cheat.
> 
> No.....this isn't the same. This guy has a valid passport....so he has the proper documents.
> The difference is Australia has gone fascist.
> They feel like they can inject what some people consider to be deadly poison into their bodies.


He produced a Diplomatic Passport from the Country of Serbia during the week, reportedly.
Didn't make any difference, the problem wasn't with his passport but his medical exemption and the falsehoods on his visa application.

He might've had the proper documents for entry to America, but it wasn't America he was trying to enter.
In 2020, Australia watched what was happening in America with the pandemic...the mass graves of coffins, dead bodies piled high in temporary morgues and in trucks etc...and decided to implement restrictions/lockdowns to try to prevent the same things happening in Australia.
*Hence the strict immigration/entry/quarantine/isolation/lockdown rules.

In Australia, getting vaccinated against anything is not mandatory.*


----------



## skye

bambu. said:


> He produced a Diplomatic Passport from the Country of Serbia during the week, reportedly.
> Didn't make any difference, the problem wasn't with his passport but his medical exemption and the falsehoods on his visa application.
> 
> He might've had the proper documents for entry to America, but it wasn't America he was trying to enter.
> In 2020, Australia watched what was happening in America with the pandemic...the mass graves of coffins, dead bodies piled high in temporary morgues and in trucks etc...and decided to implement restrictions/lockdowns to try to prevent the same things happening in Australia.
> *Hence the strict immigration/entry/quarantine/isolation/lockdown rules.
> 
> In Australia, getting vaccinated against anything is not mandatory.*




Thanks GOD not all Australians think the way you do.

what a freak.


----------



## frigidweirdo

gipper said:


> And here I thought Australia was a free democratic republic.



Like the US is a free democratic republic and EVERYONE can enter the country and ignore entry requirements......?


----------



## mudwhistle

bambu. said:


> He produced a Diplomatic Passport from the Country of Serbia during the week, reportedly.
> Didn't make any difference, the problem wasn't with his passport but his medical exemption and the falsehoods on his visa application.
> 
> He might've had the proper documents for entry to America, but it wasn't America he was trying to enter.
> In 2020, Australia watched what was happening in America with the pandemic...the mass graves of coffins, dead bodies piled high in temporary morgues and in trucks etc...and decided to implement restrictions/lockdowns to try to prevent the same things happening in Australia.
> *Hence the strict immigration/entry/quarantine/isolation/lockdown rules.
> 
> In Australia, getting vaccinated against anything is not mandatory.*


Yet they demanded that he get vaccinated....which is making it mandatory.
Go figure.


----------



## bambu.

Hang on Sloopy said:


> I always thought the men were girlie like in Australia. The women are ugly and sun shriveled by 30


You mean 'metrosexual' men I guess.
Lost  *all* the tall, strong, muscular-framed men *breeding stock* males in Europe, Africa, Asia, Middle East in WW1 and WW2...their blood watered the fields of France, the beach and cliffs at Gallipoli, the jungles of PNG /Kokoda Track, the Light Horse charge at Beersheba etc, fighting Rommel in Africa [the "Rats of Tobruk"], and the Sandakan Death Marches, etc.
Australia is the most "Irish" country outside Ireland.
Anyway, what is a "real man"? 
Since the "slip, slop, slap" campaigns in recent times, women [and many men] in general are looking after their bodies and skin better. Alcohol consumption has decreased, as has smoking.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

bambu. said:


> You mean 'metrosexual' men I guess.
> Lost  *all* the tall, strong, muscular-framed men *breeding stock* males in Europe, Africa, Asia, Middle East in WW1 and WW2...their blood watered the fields of France, the beach and cliffs at Gallipoli, the jungles of PNG /Kokoda Track, the Light Horse charge at Beersheba etc fighting Rommel in Africa [the "Rats of Tobruk"], and the Sandakan Death Marches, etc.
> Australia is the most "Irish" country outside Ireland.
> Anyway, what is a "real man"?
> Since the "slip, slop, slap" campaigns in recent times, women [and many men] in general are looking after their bodies and skin better. Alcohol consumption has decreased, as has smoking.


LOL.Relax I was only kidding.......Look..................until you have 1000 posts I treat you like real shit. Than at 1001 I treat you like shit


----------



## bambu.

frigidweirdo said:


> Like the US is a free democratic republic and EVERYONE can enter the country and ignore entry requirements......?


Not on the program "Border Security International" I watch regularly can you just waltz into America without providing the required things.


----------



## frigidweirdo

bambu. said:


> Not on the program "Border Security International" I watch regularly can you just waltz into America without providing the required things.



Well... that's TV, and it's illegal.


----------



## bambu.

skye said:


> He is still the winner.
> 
> Whoever wins the Australia Open without Djokovic....will come only second.
> 
> Meh.
> 
> Shame.


No...they will come first, hold the trophy high, collect the prize money for winning, as Djokovic was disqualified from competing.


----------



## skye

bambu. said:


> No...they will come first, hold the trophy high, collect the prize money for winning, as Djokovic was disqualified from competing.



Absolutely not.

Djokovic is the winner.

If another  one  wins it's    only going  to be by a technicality ...... that he wasn't present....the winner will always be Djokovic.


----------



## bambu.

skye said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> Djokovic is the winner.
> 
> If another  one  wins it's    only going  to be by a technicality ...... that he wasn't present....the winner will always be Djokovic.


Maybe in your eyes, but not in the real world.
In the real word, you have to make the final, then win it to get the gold medal or trophy.
Usain Bolt pulls a hamstring in the semi final of the 100m, can't compete in the final, he doesn't get the gold medal.

Some years ago,, Steven Bradbury of Australia competed in ice skate racing at the winter olympics.
He made the final.
He hung back during the race, ran a safe race, in case the others made mistakes, as happens in such races.
The others went 'crazy', super express pace, wanting to win.
There was a pile up, they crashed out and Steven sailed thru to collect the gold medal.
"You are not the best skater, you should give the medal back".
"No way" said he, "I've worked very hard for many years to get here today, including clawing my way back from a very bad accident on the ice".
It's known as  * "Doing a Bradbury".*


----------



## bambu.

frigidweirdo said:


> Well... that's TV, and it's illegal.


Oh, and you can't take your pistolas over the border into Canada either.
They get rooolly excited at the Canadian border if they see handguns.


----------



## Synthaholic

Novak Djokovic is now a right wing hero for trying to enter a country by lying on his visa application about his vaccination status.

So on-brand.


----------



## Synthaholic

I guess Republicans are fine with open borders when it's White guys.


----------



## petro

If anyone believes Australia is any safer because they kicked out one person, they are simply retarded.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Tommy Tainant

Apparently he will face the same problem when he tries to enter France in a few months time. they dont want dirty poxxers there either.


----------



## Oddball

Amazing...An athlete got kicked out of a tournament for *NOT* taking drugs.


----------



## bambu.

petro said:


> If anyone believes Australia is any safer because they kicked out one person, they are simply retarded.


Australia is safer because it deported Djokovic.
What was revealed between his first visa cancellation/appeal and the second one, clearly shows why.
Could you trust him to isolate immediately if testing positive?


----------



## skye

bambu. said:


> Australia is safer because it deported Djokovic.
> What was revealed between his first visa cancellation/appeal and the second one, clearly shows why.
> Could you trust him to isolate immediately if testing positive?



what a joke  ^^


----------



## bambu.

bambu. said:


> Australia is safer because it deported Djokovic.
> What was revealed between his first visa cancellation/appeal and the second one, clearly shows why.
> Could you trust him to isolate immediately if testing positive?


Well, would *you* trust him with *your* life to isolate immediately if testing positive?


----------



## skye

bambu. said:


> Well, would *you* trust him with *your* life to isolate immediately if testing positive?



What's wrong with you? 

I thank GOD not all Australians are like you!


----------



## Papageorgio

bambu. said:


> People, including young people with no underlying medical conditions, are dying in Australia from your so called "cold".


Are they not vaccinated?


----------



## bambu.

skye said:


> What's wrong with you?
> 
> I thank GOD not all Australians are like you!


Vaccinated and unvaccinated people are dying in Vic state and other states every day now.
...including young people.
In the polls 90% of people wanted Djokovic deported. They obviously didn't like his Covid antics either.


----------



## bambu.

Papageorgio said:


> Are they not vaccinated?


Some are, some aren't.

[About Nov 2021] Mohammed, 30 something, good man, good husband, good father to 3 little kids, unvaccinated, no underlying conditions, died from Covid in Sydney.

[ About 2 weeks ago 2022] _James Kondilios was a science graduate and champion power lifter who was double-vaccinated with no underlying medical conditions.
He died at St Vincent’s Hospital [Sydney] where he had been receiving treatment *f*or the virus after suffering severe complications.
Tributes are flowing for the 23-year-old online, with shattered friends and family pleading with young Australians to take the virus seriously._

x

You never know until you get Covid whether of not you're going to suffer 'severe complications' and die, or recover.
Or recover minus a limb or two [young [age 40] Broadway start in America had leg amputated], a permanent limp [I saw it on tv from America], have a damaged heart, or scarred lungs with reduced capacity.

Covid is a lottery...and 'dimwits' downunder are holding "Covid parties" to try and catch Covid to " get it over and done with".
Seems the same thing is happening in America.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

bambu. said:


> Some are, some aren't.
> 
> [About Nov 2021] Mohammed, 30 something, good man, good husband, good father to 3 little kids, unvaccinated, no underlying conditions, died from Covid in Sydney.
> 
> [ About 2 weeks ago 2022] _James Kondilios was a science graduate and champion power lifter who was double-vaccinated with no underlying medical conditions.
> He died at St Vincent’s Hospital [Sydney] where he had been receiving treatment *f*or the virus after suffering severe complications.
> Tributes are flowing for the 23-year-old online, with shattered friends and family pleading with young Australians to take the virus seriously._
> 
> x
> 
> You never know until you get Covid whether of not you're going to suffer 'severe complications' and die, or recover.
> Or recover minus a limb or two [young [age 40] Broadway start in America had leg amputated], a permanent limp [I saw it on tv from America], have a damaged heart, or scarred lungs with reduced capacity.
> 
> Covid is a lottery...and 'dimwits' downunder are holding "Covid parties" to try and catch Covid to " get it over and done with".
> Seems the same thing is happening in America.


The pro covid folk on here consider it their right to die of covid and that is more important than your right to stay safe. Mainly because its a big pharma/deep state conspiracy to wreck their lives. Yes, they are that self obsessed (and stupid)


----------



## Papageorgio

Tommy Tainant said:


> The pro covid folk on here consider it their right to die of covid and that is more important than your right to stay safe. Mainly because its a big pharma/deep state conspiracy to wreck their lives. Yes, they are that self obsessed (and stupid)


Don’t the vaccines protect you from getting Covid? If not then why are we still getting vaccines?


----------



## JoeBlow

Tommy Tainant said:


> Odd. I understand that the tournament is still going on. You enter Australia as a guest, the least you can do is follow their rules and not lie and stuff.


No, you hold an international competition with people coming from all different places with different covid rules, the least you could do is give a few exemptions. The vaccine makes you irrational and aggressive for no real reason.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Tommy Tainant said:


> Oh well, there is always next year if he mends his ways. Anyway its only fucking tennis.


Sieg Heil Mein Tommie Commiedant!!!


----------



## jbrownson0831

DGS49 said:


> I don't get it.  Why didn't he get the fucking shot?  Hundreds of millions of people have done so, with nothing but a moment's discomfort.
> 
> If The Record is important to him - and he says it is - this is just inexplicable.
> 
> Since he is a quitter, maybe Time Magazine will name him their Sportsperson of the Year.


None of your business nosey.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Tommy Tainant said:


> Apparently he will face the same problem when he tries to enter France in a few months time. they dont want dirty poxxers there either.


If France has a high vaccination rate then they already are full of dirty poxxers Commie.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

JoeBlow said:


> No, you hold an international competition with people coming from all different places with different covid rules, the least you could do is give a few exemptions. The vaccine makes you irrational and aggressive for no real reason.


Fit in or fuck off.
Which part is complicated ?


----------



## Papageorgio

Tommy Tainant said:


> Fit in or fuck off.
> Which part is complicated ?


Spoken like a true lemming.


----------



## JoeBlow

Tommy Tainant said:


> Fit in or fuck off.
> Which part is complicated ?


You're irrational and overly aggressive for no real reason. You must be vaxxed.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

JoeBlow said:


> You're irrational and overly aggressive for no real reason. You must be vaxxed.


Why do you feel that the Aussies shoould not decide who comes into their country ? That seems to be incredibly arrogant.


----------



## JoeBlow

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why do you feel that the Aussies shoould not decide who comes into their country ? That seems to be incredibly arrogant.


If you're holding an international competition with people coming from countries that have different covid rules, you should give them a pass, or else don't hold an international competition. Anyways, no one has access to the players... So it makes no diff in a country where everyone is vaxxed. What are they afraid of, those fucking weenies down under.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

JoeBlow said:


> If you're holding an international competition with people coming from countries that have different covid rules, you should give them a pass, or else don't hold an international competition. Anyways, no one has access to the players... So it makes no diff in a country where everyone is vaxxed. What are they afraid of, those fucking weenies down under.


The rules are not unreasonable and it would be a mark of respect to the hosts to get a jab.
Furthermor he lied on his application and has a record of ignoring any sort of precautions.
He is bad people.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Tommy Tainant said:


> The rules are not unreasonable and it would be a mark of respect to the hosts to get a jab.
> Furthermor he lied on his application and has a record of ignoring any sort of precautions.
> He is bad people.


He is an individual with the freedom to make his own decisions Commie.


----------



## JoeBlow

Tommy Tainant said:


> The rules are not unreasonable and it would be a mark of respect to the hosts to get a jab.
> Furthermor he lied on his application and has a record of ignoring any sort of precautions.
> He is bad people.


A mark of respect? So he should shoot himself up with experimental drugs? That's crazy talk. They should show some respect for the international people they invite who don't live under the same kind of dictatorship Oz is under.


----------



## Markle

gipper said:


> And here I thought Australia was a free democratic republic.


Curious!  It must be a coincidence that a few years ago Australia banned all guns.  That's when they were a nation envied for their freedom.

Gosh, who knew!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

JoeBlow said:


> A mark of respect? So he should shoot himself up with experimental drugs? That's crazy talk. They should show some respect for the international people they invite who don't live under the same kind of dictatorship Oz is under.


Well I wouldnt live in the US because of their gun laws. But the US has the right to make those laws. The Aussies have the right to make their own laws and expect visitors to respect them. He has made his decision and is at liberty to change it at any time.

He will have the same problem in France in a couple of months. These people do not hold a valid position that is defensible. Keep your conspiracy theory sciene out of the real world.

Maybe he can drown his sorrow with a cup of his own piss ?


----------



## Markle

frigidweirdo said:


> Like the US is a free democratic republic and EVERYONE can enter the country and ignore entry requirements......?


What requirements are there to enter the United States?  You were being facetious, weren't you?  Please?


----------



## Papageorgio

Tommy Tainant said:


> Well I wouldnt live in the US because of their gun laws. But the US has the right to make those laws. The Aussies have the right to make their own laws and expect visitors to respect them. He has made his decision and is at liberty to change it at any time.
> 
> He will have the same problem in France in a couple of months. These people do not hold a valid position that is defensible. Keep your conspiracy theory sciene out of the real world.
> 
> Maybe he can drown his sorrow with a cup of his own piss ?


You seem to be obsessed with drinking your piss, strange.

I vaccinated, I am no different then the unvaccinated. You are a fear mongering irrational snob. The vaccinated and the unvaccinated are no different. Both can spread the virus, the only real difference is if you are vaccinated or have had Covid, your symptoms will be less. Why are you in such fear?


----------



## Markle

bambu. said:


> Well, would *you* trust him with *your* life to isolate immediately if testing positive?


Why would anyone care?

If you're concerned, you've already had at least two jabs plus a booster or two.  So why would anyone care?


----------



## Papageorgio

Tommy Tainant said:


> Well I wouldnt live in the US because of their gun laws.


The best reason to date on why we should never ban guns.


----------



## JoeBlow

Tommy Tainant said:


> Well I wouldnt live in the US because of their gun laws. But the US has the right to make those laws. The Aussies have the right to make their own laws and expect visitors to respect them. He has made his decision and is at liberty to change it at any time.
> 
> He will have the same problem in France in a couple of months. These people do not hold a valid position that is defensible. Keep your conspiracy theory sciene out of the real world.
> 
> Maybe he can drown his sorrow with a cup of his own piss ?


First of all, are you always an asshole? Secondly, comparing lax gun laws to being forced to have something injected in you is retarded. Thirdly, NoVax is worth probably around $200 million, so he doesn't give a fuck about Australia. And he never wins in France on clay, so he'll break the record at the US Open, where everyone isn't a fucking pussy douchebag.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

JoeBlow said:


> First of all, are you always an asshole? Secondly, comparing lax gun laws to being forced to have something injected in you is retarded. Thirdly, NoVax is worth probably around $200 million, so he doesn't give a fuck about Australia. And he never wins in France on clay, so he'll break the record at the US Open, where everyone isn't a fucking pussy douchebag.


Why cant you accept Australias right to set its own laws ? The US example is hardly one for anyine to follow.


----------



## Papageorgio

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why cant you accept Australias right to set its own laws ? The US example is hardly one for anyine to follow.


Why can't you accept that we can have opinions after a country makes a decision. 

You are a piece of work, you have an  unsubstantiated fear of unvaccinated people and you think they will contaminate you with some variant of Covid. You should go learn up on the Covid-19 vaccine and what it does and does not do. You uneducated nuts use your own fears and your own ignorance to start rumors, hate and divide. Are all Brits as emotional as you?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Papageorgio said:


> Why can't you accept that we can have opinions after a country makes a decision.
> 
> You are a piece of work, you have an  unsubstantiated fear of unvaccinated people and you think they will contaminate you with some variant of Covid. You should go learn up on the Covid-19 vaccine and what it does and does not do. You uneducated nuts use your own fears and your own ignorance to start rumors, hate and divide. Are all Brits as emotional as you?


Only you are e ntitled to an opinion. I get it.


----------



## Papageorgio

Tommy Tainant said:


> Only you are e ntitled to an opinion. I get it.


I don't care who has an opinion. You certainly have no problem telling us your stupid opinions in our politics. You claim that Australia has a right as a country to do as it wishes and you are correct. This country has a right to our opinion but that doesn't stop you from telling us your opinion. Still haven't answered why the unvaccinated make you curl up in a ball and make you cry. Why are the unvaccinated so dangerous? You can spread Covid as well as the unvaccinated. You have the same time frame to spread the virus as the unvaccinated. The only difference is the severity and with Omicron, while it spreads easily, it doesn't seem to be as potent. Hopefully it will move to an endemic by the end of the year.


----------



## JoeBlow

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why cant you accept Australias right to set its own laws ? The US example is hardly one for anyine to follow.


I'm saying that they can do what they want, obviously, but it's plain dumb to hold an international competition and then enforce your retarded vax mandate on the invitees. Yes, THEY WERE INVITED!!!! lol


----------



## idb

Hang on Sloopy said:


> I always thought the men were girlie like in Australia. The women are ugly and sun shriveled by 30


Yes...and don't forget that their breaths smell and they dress funny.


----------



## bambu.

JoeBlow said:


> First of all, are you always an asshole? Secondly, comparing lax gun laws to being forced to have something injected in you is retarded. Thirdly, NoVax is worth probably around $200 million, so he doesn't give a fuck about Australia. And he never wins in France on clay, so he'll break the record at the US Open, where everyone isn't a fucking pussy douchebag.


But but but but but, doesn't he have to be vaccinated to enter America?


----------



## bambu.

idb said:


> Yes...and don't forget that their breaths smell and they dress funny.


LOL
Yes, one movie star gave us a bad reputation.

Dress funny?
LOL
Who needs shoes.
Flip flops, shorts, T shirt and a hat...the 'uniform'.


----------



## bambu.

Daily Telegraph today:

_Novak Djokovic preparing to sue the Australian government for $6m over visa scandal_​
_Novak Djokovic could be considering suing the Australian government for an eye-watering figure for “ill treatment”, according to a report from the UK.
The Sun is reporting that the Serbian tennis star - who was deported from Australia on the eve of the Australian Open in the wake of a week-long visa battle with authorities - is in talks with lawyers about suing the Australian government for more than $6 million.

It claims that the figure includes the total amount of Australian Open prize money that he could have claimed had he won the tournament._

#####

$6m  divided by $25m = 0.24c for each Australian.
Totally affordable.

The court case should be interesting...suing for prize money you might've won, if you had won the tournament.
First round losers get $100,000...the only money guaranteed to him.

A valuable lesson for this and future Australian govts to remember:

_*"All roads lead to lawyers".  *_


----------



## MarathonMike

lantern2814 said:


> Yet if this was Serena Williams, these same peons would be bending over and giving her everything she demands. Australia has a bad reputation already for their police state tactics and this just makes them look worse.


Now THAT would have been interesting!


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> But but but but but, doesn't he have to be vaccinated to enter America?


We'd give him a pass, like we give to all the Mexicans.


----------



## bambu.

JoeBlow said:


> We'd give him a pass, like we give to all the Mexicans.


Now some of his $40m sponsors are considering, especially two large French ones...reportedly.
Not surprising, sponsors often don't like their brand involved in shall we say 'controversy', especially of the negative variety.
Also, if he's not playing the French. And possibly not playing anywhere.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Tommy Tainant said:


> Odd. I understand that the tournament is still going on. You enter Australia as a guest, the least you can do is follow their rules and not lie and stuff.


Like the illegals crossing our borders?


----------



## gipper

Before March 2020, Australia was often celebrated as a role model of liberal democracy, with free elections, a free press, an independent judiciary, a functioning political system, and a market-based economy. Its citizens enjoyed a wide range of political rights, including freedom of speech and assembly.


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> Now some of his $40m sponsors are considering, especially two large French ones...reportedly.
> Not surprising, sponsors often don't like their brand involved in shall we say 'controversy', especially of the negative variety.
> Also, if he's not playing the French. And possibly not playing anywhere.


The guy's worth a couple of hundred million, he'll be fine, lol. Everyone already hates Australians because they are such a big bunch of fairies.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Like the illegals crossing our borders?


Its ironic that the morons on this thread hate the "illegals" so much but are so supportive of Jokevic who was trying to enter Australia illegaly. There is no limit to conservative hypocrisy.


----------



## JoeBlow

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its ironic that the morons on this thread hate the "illegals" so much but are so supportive of Jokevic who was trying to enter Australia illegaly. There is no limit to conservative hypocrisy.


He wasn't trying to get in illegally, he was INVITED and HAD A VISA!!!!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

JoeBlow said:


> He wasn't trying to get in illegally, he was INVITED and HAD A VISA!!!!


He lied on his application and he was proven to be untrustworthy when he had the virus. He is bad people who couldnt be trusted. Australia is safer without him.


----------



## JoeBlow

Tommy Tainant said:


> He lied on his application and he was proven to be untrustworthy when he had the virus. He is bad people who couldnt be trusted. Australia is safer without him.


So 1 unvaxxed person in all of Australia makes all of Australia unsafe. Do you try really hard to say dumb things or does it just come naturally?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

JoeBlow said:


> So 1 unvaxxed person in all of Australia makes all of Australia unsafe. Do you try really hard to say dumb things or does it just come naturally?


Well I didnt actually say that did I dopey? You are scratching around now trying to make a case for an elitist nutter. That paints a picture.


----------



## JoeBlow

Tommy Tainant said:


> Well I didnt actually say that did I dopey? You are scratching around now trying to make a case for an elitist nutter. That paints a picture.


He's the number one tennis player in the world, and you're just jealous of him. And it shows how ridiculous vax mandates are, everyone in Oz is vaccinated, but they are still afraid of one unvaxxed person. You seem to be just as big a pussy douchebag as Aussies are.


----------



## bambu.

JoeBlow said:


> He's the number one tennis player in the world, and you're just jealous of him. And it shows how ridiculous vax mandates are, everyone in Oz is vaccinated, but they are still afraid of one unvaxxed person. You seem to be just as big a pussy douchebag as Aussies are.


You are not understanding.
We "pussy douchebags" saw the mass coffin graves and dead Covid bodies of unfortunate Americans stacked up in trucks in 2020 when there were not many cases in Australia...and in total shock said  through our "they're someone's much loved family members" tears..."OMG, we must try to stop that from happening here".
State and federal govts decided that lockdowns, mask-wearing, social distancing, closing certain  retail stores until a vaccine was available was how we would proceed.
Vaccines arrived, the vast majority got vaccinated (at some risk).
Vaccinated to lessen the chance of catching Covid.
Vaccinated to try to stop hospitals and the whole health system from being swamped.
Vaccinated to try to stop people from dying or being maimed for life.
We the People erupted in white-hot anger when unvaccinted Djokovic just waltzed in using a medical exemption that didn't meet the criteria...no matter whose fault it was.
Everyone treated the same, everyone obeying the rules, no exceptions.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its ironic that the morons on this thread hate the "illegals" so much but are so supportive of Jokevic who was trying to enter Australia illegaly. There is no limit to conservative hypocrisy.


Wait Commie.....aren't you the one who is getting his pantyhose stuck up his pelosi for an invited athlete not getting the jab, yet supporting an illegal invasion into a country where none of the criminals get one????


----------



## jbrownson0831

bambu. said:


> You are not understanding.
> We "pussy douchebags" saw the mass coffin graves and dead Covid bodies of unfortunate Americans stacked up in trucks in 2020 when there were not many cases in Australia...and in total shock said  through our "they're someone's much loved family members" tears..."OMG, we must try to stop that from happening here".
> State and federal govts decided that lockdowns, mask-wearing, social distancing, closing certain  retail stores until a vaccine was available was how we would proceed.
> Vaccines arrived, the vast majority got vaccinated (at some risk).
> We the People erupted in white-hot anger when unvaccinted Djokovic just waltzed in using a medical exemption that didn't meet the criteria...no matter whose fault it was.


Uhh, your "Covid mass coffin graves" stacked up in trucks died of many things, but less than 1% were from Covid.


----------



## bambu.

jbrownson0831 said:


> Uhh, your "Covid mass coffin graves" stacked up in trucks died of many things, but less than 1% were from Covid.


I read if differently;

Coronavirus: New York ramps up mass burials amid outbreak

*Images have emerged of coffins being buried in a mass grave in New York City, as the death toll from the coronavirus continues to rise.*_

The coronavirus has changed everything about life, and now it's upending the rituals of death.
New Yorkers have been shocked by the grim scenes: ambulances constantly blaring down eerily deserted streets, *body bags being forklifted into refrigerated trucks outside hospitals and now new trenches being dug on Hart's Island for possible mass burials.*

The city's morgues can only handle so much before temporary burials for Covid-19 victims, once an absolute worst-case scenario, become necessary.
Funeral directors talk openly about how scared and depressed the spiking death toll has left them. Even before this week's record number of deaths, some families have had to wait a week or more to bury and cremate their loved ones.




The daily rise in coronavirus deaths announced in New York state on Friday was 777 - down slightly from the record high of 799 the day before._

#####

Rightly or wrongly, that's how we saw it and what we reacted to.


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> You are not understanding.
> We "pussy douchebags" saw the mass coffin graves and dead Covid bodies of unfortunate Americans stacked up in trucks in 2020 when there were not many cases in Australia...and in total shock said  through our "they're someone's much loved family members" tears..."OMG, we must try to stop that from happening here".
> State and federal govts decided that lockdowns, mask-wearing, social distancing, closing certain  retail stores until a vaccine was available was how we would proceed.
> Vaccines arrived, the vast majority got vaccinated (at some risk).
> Vaccinated to lessen the chance of catching Covid.
> Vaccinated to try to stop hospitals and the whole health system from being swamped.
> Vaccinated to try to stop people from dying or being maimed for life.
> We the People erupted in white-hot anger when unvaccinted Djokovic just waltzed in using a medical exemption that didn't meet the criteria...no matter whose fault it was.
> Everyone treated the same, everyone obeying the rules, no exceptions.


That's TOTAL BULLSHIT! Most of the people, if not all, who died so far have been the elderly with co-morbidities. Meaning they were dying anyways.  
They are holding an international competition, so making everyone adhere to their stupid vax mandate is just plain dumb. Like as if a few exemptions are going to do anything. Geez, stop all the fear mongering.


----------



## beautress

gipper said:


> And here I thought Australia was a free democratic republic.


Australians do things their way, but they're kindly to Queen Elizabeth. They don't want the best player in the world to go there and catch Covid and die. They accept their own way of doing things, and they don't want trouble with the Chinese who are far closer to them than to us. And China has eyes in the sky now.

We let our guard down on Covid over here. Thanks to the "Don't worry, be happy" attitude, my brother just came down with covid three or four days ago, and his test was positive.
If something happens to my brother who is 13 years younger than me, I will have lost the last family member that has stood by me all my life. Our mother died when he was just about 12 years old, so he had to sort out life from a very early age. Half of the people at his workplace have come down positive, some very ill. He didn't want to wear a mask because he didn't want to offend anyone at work. And a bottle of hand sanitizer wouldn't fit in his jeans pocket, because he is out in the field a lot making sure building projects are going right. If he dies my heart will break.  I'll be praying for both sides of this terrible disease issue that has cropped up mainly because nobody knows who to believe, and them taking down the fences of health propriety went further than I care for. I continued wearing masks and using hand sanitizer. Brother Buddy didn't, but at least he's in his early sixties, not his late seventies. God bless all of you here, no matter which side you took. The disease is very confusing, and its calling is a roller coaster ride. I would hate to see Australia lose more people than they already have due to a careless attitude toward this buggerly disease. God help us all. 

This little song really does change my unhappiness sometimes:
​


----------



## beautress

Meister said:


> I'm going to need some SleepEzzzzz tonight.  This is just frightful.


I couldn't use your link, Meister. Hope you are well.


----------



## bambu.

gipper said:


> View attachment 590791
> 
> Before March 2020, Australia was often celebrated as a role model of liberal democracy, with free elections, a free press, an independent judiciary, a functioning political system, and a market-based economy. Its citizens enjoyed a wide range of political rights, including freedom of speech and assembly.


And none of that has changed.
'Freedom of Speech' doesn't mean you can say anything you like, whenever you like, wherever you like, to/about whoever you like, without censure/consequences.
'Liberal democracy' doesn't mean you can do whatever you like, whenever you like, wherever you like without censure/consequences.
Society has laws and restrictions that must be followed.
The pandemic rules are  just some added laws/restrictions made by elected officials...they believe for the greater good, to stop as many people as possible from catching Covid and dying or suffering permanent disability...
...and in the process not ruining the economy (which everyone relies on for support...employment, healthcare, social security payments etc.)


----------



## bambu.

Tommy Tainant said:


> He lied on his application and he was proven to be untrustworthy when he had the virus. He is bad people who couldnt be trusted. Australia is safer without him.


Amen.


----------



## tyroneweaver

Tommy Tainant said:


> Oh well, there is always next year if he mends his ways. Anyway its only fucking tennis.


Looks like you could use a few hours on the tennis court there chubby


----------



## bambu.

beautress said:


> *He didn't want to wear a mask because he didn't want to offend anyone at work.* And a bottle of hand sanitizer wouldn't fit in his jeans pocket, because he is out in the field a lot making sure building projects are going right. If he dies my heart will break.  I'll be praying for both sides of this terrible disease issue that has cropped up mainly because nobody knows who to believe, and them taking down the fences of health propriety went further than I care for. I continued wearing masks and using hand sanitizer. Brother Buddy didn't, but at least he's in his early sixties, not his late seventies. God bless all of you here, no matter which side you took. The disease is very confusing, and its calling is a roller coaster ride. I would hate to see Australia lose more people than they already have due to a careless attitude toward this buggerly disease. God help us all.
> 
> This little song really does change my unhappiness sometimes:
> ​


 On my first day in the workforce, at age 18, in 1964, my boss said to me:
*"Look after yourself first in this world, son...because nobody else will".*


----------



## gipper

bambu. said:


> And none of that has changed.
> 'Freedom of Speech' doesn't mean you can say anything you like, whenever you like, wherever you like, to/about whoever you like, without censure/consequences.
> 'Liberal democracy' doesn't mean you can do whatever you like, whenever you like, wherever you like without censure/consequences.
> Society has laws and restrictions that must be followed.
> The pandemic rules are  just some added laws/restrictions made by elected officials...they believe for the greater good, to stop as many people as possible from catching Covid and dying or suffering permanent disability...
> ...and in the process not ruining the economy (which everyone relies on for support...employment, healthcare, social security payments etc.)


I suppose you agree with the democrats in this poll. Do you understand tyranny and coercion?


Rasmussen just reported the following:

_— 59% of Democrats favor forcing the unvaccinated to stay home at all times except for emergencies.

— 55% of Democrats favor levying state or federal fines on people who decline the shot.

— 48% of Democrats favor fines or imprisonment for people who publicly question vaccine efficacy.

— 47% of Democrats favor a government tracking program to people who decline the shot.

— 45% of Democrats support temporary relocation to “designated facilities or locations” for those who decline the shot.

— 29% of Democrats favor temporarily removing your custody of your children if you decline the shot._


----------



## bambu.

gipper said:


> I suppose you agree with the democrats in this poll. Do you understand tyranny and coercion?
> 
> 
> Rasmussen just reported the following:
> 
> _— 59% of Democrats favor forcing the unvaccinated to stay home at all times except for emergencies.
> 
> — 55% of Democrats favor levying state or federal fines on people who decline the shot.
> 
> — 48% of Democrats favor fines or imprisonment for people who publicly question vaccine efficacy.
> 
> — 47% of Democrats favor a government tracking program to people who decline the shot.
> 
> — 45% of Democrats support temporary relocation to “designated facilities or locations” for those who decline the shot.
> 
> — 29% of Democrats favor temporarily removing your custody of your children if you decline the shot._


I understand tyranny and coercion very well.
I also understand very well the measures state and federal govts of Australia introduced in 2020, 2021, and 2022 to try to protect the People from Covid harm.
I agree with most of them. Most, not all.
I do not agree with any of the Democrat things you listed.
I also do not agree with the placards people in America were holding high in protest marches:
*"It's better to die in risky freedom than live in communist lockdown".*


----------



## gipper

bambu. said:


> I understand tyranny and coercion very well.
> I also understand very well the measures state and federal govts of Australia introduced in 2020, 2021, and 2022 to try to protect the People from Covid harm.
> I agree with most of them. Most, not all.
> I do not agree with any of the Democrat things you listed.
> I also do not agree with the placards people in America were holding high in protest marches:
> *"It's better to die in risky freedom than live in communist lockdown".*


I don’t think you do. If you agree with actions taken by Aussie governments, than you have to agree with some of the items listed in that poll, because they are the same.

At any rate, the actions taken by so called free nations hasn’t worked. Lock downs failed to stop the virus and caused great harm to a lot people. We’re seeing changes coming, such as the UK’s recent actions. Hopefully freedom will be the rule of the day.


----------



## bambu.

gipper said:


> I don’t think you do. If you agree with actions taken by Aussie governments, than you have to agree with some of the items listed in that poll, because they are the same.
> 
> At any rate, the actions taken by so called free nations hasn’t worked. Lock downs failed to stop the virus and caused great harm to a lot people. We’re seeing changes coming, such as the UK’s recent actions. Hopefully freedom will be the rule of the day.


Freedom is a myth.
There's no total freedom anywhere...not even in America. You can't just do what you like in America. There are laws, and cops everywhere. 
Bait cars, bait policewomen dressed as hookers [in my mind that's 'entrapment', 'luring people into crime'].

Lockdowns did limit the spread of the virus, and keep the numbers of infected people low.
It was only when "Freedom" was declared and all the restrictions lifted that the infections exploded, and the number of people dying increased. 
Sweden tried that 'herd immunity' nonsense, it failed.

'Caught up in their own bullshit': The cost of Sweden's controversial coronavirus strategy

_Sweden's failed coronavirus herd immunity gamble came at a high cost of lives and the country could still have to implement a lockdown to tackle the spread, experts say.

Sweden's approach to dealing with coronavirus was flawed from the start, according to Professor David Goldsmith, the lead author of a paper published by the UK's Journal of the Royal Society of Medicine._[/url]


----------



## gipper

bambu. said:


> Freedom is a myth.
> There's no total freedom anywhere...not even in America. You can't just do what you like in America. There are laws, and cops everywhere.
> Bait cars, bait policewomen dressed as hookers [in my mind that's 'entrapment', 'luring people into crime'].
> 
> Lockdowns did limit the spread of the virus, and keep the numbers of infected people low.
> It was only when "Freedom" was declared and all the restrictions lifted that the infections exploded, and the number of people dying increased.
> Sweden tried that 'herd immunity' nonsense, it failed.
> 
> 'Caught up in their own bullshit': The cost of Sweden's controversial coronavirus strategy
> 
> _Sweden's failed coronavirus herd immunity gamble came at a high cost of lives and the country could still have to implement a lockdown to tackle the spread, experts say.
> 
> Sweden's approach to dealing with coronavirus was flawed from the start, according to Professor David Goldsmith, the lead author of a paper published by the UK's Journal of the Royal Society of Medicine._[/url]


Bogus argument. No one is proposing total freedom.

Are you a Fascist?


----------



## bambu.

gipper said:


> Bogus argument. No one is proposing total freedom.
> 
> Are you a Fascist?



Fascism - Wikipedia

#####

No.
I'm a social-capitalist apparently, as are most Australians.

Rhode Island had a form of lockdown.


----------



## bambu.

The latest from bambuworld;

NSW:

_Students and teachers will have access to rapid testing twice a week and *masks will be compulsory in high schools* under the NSW government’s back-to-school plan to be unveiled on Sunday.

Federal:

Prime Minister Scott Morrison has defended the roll-out of school vaccines, saying there would be enough jabs to go around and it was up to parents to use them.
Just one in four children were vaccinated by the end of last week and doctors have warned it will be impossible for them to vaccinate all 5-11 year olds before school returns in just over a week because they only receive 200 vaccines per fortnight.

Even if they could, children would only be partially vaccinated because there is an eight week gap between their first and second doses.
Health Minister Greg Hunt said by the end of next week, “we will have more vaccinations in the field than there are children”._

#####

Yes, everyone wearing a mask, *properly*...is a proven way to reduce the spread of Covid.
With social distancing added, the protection is even greater.
Moving the classes outdoors [into shade] would be even better.


----------



## beautress

bambu. said:


> On my first day in the workforce, at age 18, in 1964, my boss said to me:
> *"Look after yourself first in this world, son...because nobody else will".*


When my brother was 18, his mother had been dead for 6 years. He grew up fast and after growing up, he made other people his priority, and he's always lending a helping hand to his family and friends. Everybody adores him, and I'm no exception.


----------



## bambu.

beautress said:


> When my brother was 18, his mother had been dead for 6 years. He grew up fast and after growing up, he made other people his priority, and he's always lending a helping hand to his family and friends. Everybody adores him, and I'm no exception.


He sounds like a very nice and caring man. He did very well when his mother passed...making others his priority was a very noble thing to do. Is he too nice, too willing to make others his priority today? I was too nice, taught by dear departed mommy dearest to be a good human being, considerate of all, well-manned, polite.
All it got me in the workforce was bullied, harassed, mocked and walked all over.
In society, neighbours took advantage.
That all changed when I was about 30. By then I was a lot wiser to the evil ways of the big bad world.
I learnt not to work so hard, not to finish my work by 'lunchtime' lest the slackers have me loaded up with half their work, some of it permanently.
I learnt to tell neighbours that my expensive lawn mower etc were broken, eventually they got the message and stopped asking to borrow things [misuse them and not look after them, sometimes breaking them and not offering to fix them], I having to ask for them back. 
Family, friends, and neighbours...all smiling and loving to you...until you tell them "No"... 
See what happens when you ask them nicely, politely, lovingly not to smoke in your home and car, and to take off their wet shoes before entering your home.
They'll just laugh at you and do whatever they like, and most likely get offended and cross you off their list of family, friends and neighbours. 
In recent times my only sibling tried to take advantange. Oh where was all the professed love?
Had to delete her new deadbeat boyfriend and her from my life.

I wish your brother well in his battle with Covid.
If only he'd thought of himself and his welfare first and worn a mask, not being worried about others being offended. The others got Covid anyway.
My first boss' words were very wise. His words not meaning not to help other people, but to look after your own welfare first.
Can't lend a hand to family and friends if you're down and out yourself.
Today it would mean if you like "look after you and yours first"..."then once you've done that, help others if you wish".
Like when the oxygen masks in the plane descend, the instructions are "Secure your mask first, then help others."


----------



## gipper

bambu. said:


> Fascism - Wikipedia
> 
> #####
> 
> No.
> I'm a social-capitalist apparently, as are most Australians.
> 
> Rhode Island had a form of lockdown.


Here’s a good video just for you. You must be so proud of your government.


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> Fascism - Wikipedia
> 
> #####
> 
> No.
> I'm a social-capitalist apparently, as are most Australians.
> 
> Rhode Island had a form of lockdown.


Australia is full of covid pussies, all vaxxed but afraid of one unvaxxed tennis player. Bunch of faggots. And you talk like faggots as well.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

JoeBlow said:


> Australia is full of covid pussies, all vaxxed but afraid of one unvaxxed tennis player. Bunch of faggots. And you talk like faggots as well.


You are just upset because they wont let you in. Dry your eyes.


----------



## bambu.

gipper said:


> Here’s a good video just for you. You must be so proud of your government.


Ah yes, "Chairman Dan" as many call him.
Leftist Premier of Vic state, elected in landslides time after time
 by the People of Vic, much to the amazement of bambu-ilk in NSW.
Vic, not my state gov.
They love him in "multicultural" Melbourne and Vic.
If an election were held in Vic tomorrow he and his leftist govt would likely be re elected...such is the love for the Left in Vic and the world today.
Leftists are taking over the West...America, Canada, NZ, much of Europe have already fallen.
Australia will likely be next in May.


----------



## gipper

bambu. said:


> Ah yes, "Chairman Dan" as many call him.
> Leftist Premier of Vic state, elected in landslides time after time
> by the People of Vic, much to the amazement of bambu-ilk in NSW.
> Vic, not my state gov.
> They love him in "multicultural" Melbourne and Vic.
> If an election were held in Vic tomorrow he and his leftist govt would likely be re elected...such is the love for the Left in Vic and the world today.
> Leftists are taking over the West...America, Canada, NZ, much of Europe have already fallen.
> Australia will likely be next in May.


As I thought.

_But outside the US, England, and Sweden the rest of the no longer free West is collapsing into tyranny. *Australia puts people in concentration camps. Canada seems not far behind. Germany, Italy, and Austria, the fascist powers of World War II, have completely repudiated, again, the civil liberty of their captive populations.* The ruling German nazis want to confine the nonvaccinated to house arrest. The Italian fascists fine those who are not injected with the potentially lethal “vaccine” and suspend without salary public employees who are not injected. An Italian journalist who has not yet been shutdown reports that:_
It is now impossible to enter post offices and banks without vaccination.


It is now impossible to go into the shops and do a generic shopping if you are without vaccination: only “necessary goods” but what goods are necessary is decided by the government.
It is now completely impossible to go to the gym without vaccination and a mask.
It is now impossible for those who are not vaccinated to go to the tobacconist’s and buy a newspaper.
It is now impossible for those who are not vaccinated to ski.
It is now impossible for those who are not vaccinated to enter a bookstore.
It is now totally impossible for those who are not vaccinated to use a long-distance train or airplane.
It is now impossible for the unvaccinated inhabitants of an island to arrive in mainland Italy. Sardinia is isolated. Sicily was isolated but its governor had a jolt of dignity and ordered to ignore the government order. The problem remains for the smaller islands and for Venice.
Unvaccinated parliamentarians residing on the islands cannot go to parliament unless they find a private ship to move them.
People queue for the third dose thinking about the fourth, still get sick with covid, recover with difficulty and some of them die. Government is silent.

Hospitals openly reject unvaccinated patients but the judiciary does not intervene. Government is silent.

The Swastika Again Flies Over Austria
US Federal Courts Reject Biden's Tyranny but Austria Shows Its True Nazi Colors - PaulCraigRoberts.org


----------



## bambu.

gipper said:


> As I thought.
> 
> _But outside the US, England, and Sweden the rest of the no longer free West is collapsing into tyranny. *Australia puts people in concentration camps. Canada seems not far behind. Germany, Italy, and Austria, the fascist powers of World War II, have completely repudiated, again, the civil liberty of their captive populations.* The ruling German nazis want to confine the nonvaccinated to house arrest. The Italian fascists fine those who are not injected with the potentially lethal “vaccine” and suspend without salary public employees who are not injected. An Italian journalist who has not yet been shutdown reports that:_
> It is now impossible to enter post offices and banks without vaccination.
> 
> 
> It is now impossible to go into the shops and do a generic shopping if you are without vaccination: only “necessary goods” but what goods are necessary is decided by the government.
> It is now completely impossible to go to the gym without vaccination and a mask.
> It is now impossible for those who are not vaccinated to go to the tobacconist’s and buy a newspaper.
> It is now impossible for those who are not vaccinated to ski.
> It is now impossible for those who are not vaccinated to enter a bookstore.
> It is now totally impossible for those who are not vaccinated to use a long-distance train or airplane.
> It is now impossible for the unvaccinated inhabitants of an island to arrive in mainland Italy. Sardinia is isolated. Sicily was isolated but its governor had a jolt of dignity and ordered to ignore the government order. The problem remains for the smaller islands and for Venice.
> Unvaccinated parliamentarians residing on the islands cannot go to parliament unless they find a private ship to move them.
> People queue for the third dose thinking about the fourth, still get sick with covid, recover with difficulty and some of them die. Government is silent.
> 
> Hospitals openly reject unvaccinated patients but the judiciary does not intervene. Government is silent.
> 
> The Swastika Again Flies Over Austria
> US Federal Courts Reject Biden's Tyranny but Austria Shows Its True Nazi Colors - PaulCraigRoberts.org


Austria is not Australia...although many people in the world think it is, don't even know Australia exists.
For the slow-learners, Australia does not put people in concentration camps.


----------



## gipper

bambu. said:


> Austria is not Australia...although many people in the world think it is, don't even know Australia exists.
> For the slow-learners, Australia does not put people in concentration camps.


They must certainly do. Learn to read.


----------



## JoeBlow

Tommy Tainant said:


> You are just upset because they wont let you in. Dry your eyes.


LOL! As if anyone wants to go to Oz. Burnt to a crisp and completely locked down, lol, you must be delusional to think anyone wants to go there.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

JoeBlow said:


> LOL! As if anyone wants to go to Oz. Burnt to a crisp and completely locked down, lol, you must be delusional to think anyone wants to go there.


I would like to go there one day. Its a huge country with a fascinating history. Its a lot of different places.

I reccomend The Fatal Shore by Robert Hughes. Its a history of the country from the arrival of the colonists and gives some insight into the character of the people.


----------



## JoeBlow

JoeBlow said:


> LOL! As if anyone wants to go to Oz. Burnt to a crisp and completely lockdown, lol, you must be delusional to think anyone wants to go there.





Tommy Tainant said:


> I would like to go there one day. Its a huge country with a fascinating history. Its a lot of different places.
> 
> I reccomend The Fatal Shore by Robert Hughes. Its a history of the country from the arrival of the colonists and gives some insight into the character of the people.


Colonists? LOLOLOL!!!! They were all CRIMINALS!!!!!

Burnt to a crisp, severe drought, total lockdown, buncha homos, you'd fit right in.


----------



## bambu.

JoeBlow said:


> Australia is full of covid pussies, all vaxxed but afraid of one unvaxxed tennis player. Bunch of faggots. And you talk like faggots as well.


What does a ...... talk like?


----------



## bambu.

JoeBlow said:


> Colonists? LOLOLOL!!!! They were all CRIMINALS!!!!!
> 
> Burnt to a crisp, severe drought, total lockdown, buncha homos, you'd fit right in.


No they weren't, there was a mixture of convicts and free settlers.
Oh, and before the American War of Independence Britain was sending its convict criminals to America. 50,000 were sent, arrived around Virginia.
It was only after that war they had to find another colony to which to transport them.
Enter Australia.
The First Fleet arriving in Sydney to start a new colony in 1788.

x

The lockdowns in NSW were "soft lockdowns", necessary, kept the numbers of daily new infections very low.
It was only after the lockdowns were ended and replaced by "risky freedom" that the daily new infection numbers shot up to 60,000.
With the re-introduction of some restrictions and self-lockdown by many People the 60,000 has reduced to 15,000 and the govt has announced that "Covid has reached its peak" and "the end of Covid is near".


----------



## bambu.

JoeBlow said:


> LOL! As if anyone wants to go to Oz. Burnt to a crisp and completely locked down, lol, you must be delusional to think anyone wants to go there.


There is an iconic poem;

_"My Country" is a poem about Australia, written by Dorothea Mackellar at the age of 19 while homesick in the United Kingdom. After travelling through Europe extensively with her father during her teenage years, she started writing the poem in London in 1904 and re-wrote it several times before her return to Sydney.  
Originally published: 5 September 1908_


My Country

The love of field and coppice,
Of green and shaded lanes.
Of ordered woods and gardens
Is running in your veins,
Strong love of grey-blue distance
Brown streams and soft dim skies
I know but cannot share it,
My love is otherwise.

*I love a sunburnt country,
A land of sweeping plains,
Of ragged mountain ranges,
Of droughts and flooding rains.
I love her far horizons,
I love her jewel-sea,
Her beauty and her terror –
The wide brown land for me!*

A stark white ring-barked forest
All tragic to the moon,
The sapphire-misted mountains,
The hot gold hush of noon.
Green tangle of the brushes,
Where lithe lianas coil,
And orchids deck the tree-tops
And ferns the warm dark soil.

Core of my heart, my country!
Her pitiless blue sky,
When sick at heart, around us,
We see the cattle die –
*But then the grey clouds gather,
And we can bless again
The drumming of an army,
The steady, soaking rain.*

Core of my heart, my country!
Land of the Rainbow Gold,
*For flood and fire and famine,
She pays us back threefold –*
Over the thirsty paddocks,
Watch, after many days,
The filmy veil of greenness
That thickens as we gaze.

An opal-hearted country,
*A wilful, lavish land –*
All you who have not loved her,
You will not understand –
Though earth holds many splendours,
Wherever I may die,
I know to what brown country
My homing thoughts will fly.

-- Dorothea Mackellar


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> What does a ...... talk like?


An Oz faggot talks like he/she has a cock in their mouth.


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> No they weren't, there was a mixture of convicts and free settlers.
> Oh, and before the American War of Independence Britain was sending its convict criminals to America. 50,000 were sent, arrived around Virginia.
> It was only after that war they had to find another colony to which to transport them.
> Enter Australia.
> The First Fleet arriving in Sydney to start a new colony in 1788.
> 
> x
> 
> The lockdowns in NSW were "soft lockdowns", necessary, kept the numbers of daily new infections very low.
> It was only after the lockdowns were ended and replaced by "risky freedom" that the daily new infection numbers shot up to 60,000.
> With the re-introduction of some restrictions and self-lockdown by many People the 60,000 has reduced to 15,000 and the govt has announced that "Covid has reached its peak" and "the end of Covid is near".


More like the end of Australia is near. We should nuke it.


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> There is an iconic poem;
> 
> _"My Country" is a poem about Australia, written by Dorothea Mackellar at the age of 19 while homesick in the United Kingdom. After travelling through Europe extensively with her father during her teenage years, she started writing the poem in London in 1904 and re-wrote it several times before her return to Sydney.
> Originally published: 5 September 1908_
> 
> 
> My Country
> 
> The love of field and coppice,
> Of green and shaded lanes.
> Of ordered woods and gardens
> Is running in your veins,
> Strong love of grey-blue distance
> Brown streams and soft dim skies
> I know but cannot share it,
> My love is otherwise.
> 
> *I love a sunburnt country,
> A land of sweeping plains,
> Of ragged mountain ranges,
> Of droughts and flooding rains.
> I love her far horizons,
> I love her jewel-sea,
> Her beauty and her terror –
> The wide brown land for me!*
> 
> A stark white ring-barked forest
> All tragic to the moon,
> The sapphire-misted mountains,
> The hot gold hush of noon.
> Green tangle of the brushes,
> Where lithe lianas coil,
> And orchids deck the tree-tops
> And ferns the warm dark soil.
> 
> Core of my heart, my country!
> Her pitiless blue sky,
> When sick at heart, around us,
> We see the cattle die –
> *But then the grey clouds gather,
> And we can bless again
> The drumming of an army,
> The steady, soaking rain.*
> 
> Core of my heart, my country!
> Land of the Rainbow Gold,
> *For flood and fire and famine,
> She pays us back threefold –*
> Over the thirsty paddocks,
> Watch, after many days,
> The filmy veil of greenness
> That thickens as we gaze.
> 
> An opal-hearted country,
> *A wilful, lavish land –*
> All you who have not loved her,
> You will not understand –
> Though earth holds many splendours,
> Wherever I may die,
> I know to what brown country
> My homing thoughts will fly.
> 
> -- Dorothea Mackellar


Should be, my country, stolen from the abos, burnt to a crisp, no water, and a lockdown that doesn't work. Buncha pansies.


----------



## bambu.

JoeBlow said:


> More like the end of Australia is near. We should nuke it.


What, and destroy all America's investment. LOL


----------



## bambu.

JoeBlow said:


> Should be, my country, stolen from the abos, burnt to a crisp, no water, and a lockdown that doesn't work. Buncha pansies.


"Abos" is a racial slur.
There's plenty of water, it just needs moving from where it is to where it is not.
Now retired no 1 radio host's "Watering Australia" plan should've been adopted by the politicians over the last few decades...it wasn't, worse luck.
The lockdowns worked...saved countless lives.


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> What, and destroy all America's investment. LOL


We'll turn it into our own penal colony. Just drop them off.


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> "Abos" is a racial slur.
> There's plenty of water, it just needs moving from where it is to where it is not.
> Now retired no 1 radio host's "Watering Australia" plan should've been adopted by the politicians over the last few decades...it wasn't, worse luck.
> The lockdowns worked...saved countless lives.


The only people who died "of" covid were old, frail, and had several co-morbidities. So you locked down the whole country, killed businesses... to try to save people who were dying anyways. Fuck are Aussies stupid.


----------



## bambu.

JoeBlow said:


> The only people who died "of" covid were old, frail, and had several co-morbidities. So you locked down the whole country, killed businesses... to try to save people who were dying anyways. Fuck are Aussies stupid.


Not true, younger people were dying, still are, ones in their 30s, 40s, 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s and 90s last week.
34 more died the other day.
34 people a day were not dying during the lockdowns.
26 the day near there, 7 who had diabetes...and were likelyhappily living life on medication, as Mrs bambu is, until the Covid Reaper killed them.
Yes, mostly old people dying from Covid, but hey, as demonstrated clearly during this pandemic, old people are totally expendable in the minds of many.
It's not everyone who can't wait for their parent to die so they can sell their home and pocket the cash...one man was seen hanging on the mesh fence outside an aged care home, in tears because he couldn't find out if his mum was alive or dead.


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> Not true, younger people were dying, still are, ones in their 30s, 40s, 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s and 90s last week.
> 34 more died the other day.
> 34 people a day were not dying during the lockdowns.
> 26 the day near there, 7 who had diabetes...and were likelyhappily living life on medication, as Mrs bambu is, until the Covid Reaper killed them.
> Yes, mostly old people dying from Covid, but hey, as demonstrated clearly during this pandemic, old people are totally expendable in the minds of many.
> It's not everyone who can't wait for their parent to die so they can sell their home and pocket the cash...one man was seen hanging on the mesh fence outside an aged care home, in tears because he couldn't find out if his mum was alive or dead.


Nobody died OF covid as no autopsies were ever done.


----------



## bambu.

JoeBlow said:


> Nobody died OF covid as no autopsies were ever done.


23 yr old male, fit, healthy, no underlying conditions, caught Covid and died from severe complications.
30 something Mohammed, nice man, good husband, good father, caught Covid and died ...no underlying conditions.
Both in Sydney.


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> 23 yr old male, fit, healthy, no underlying conditions, caught Covid and died from severe complications.
> 30 something Mohammed, nice man, good husband, good father, caught Covid and died ...no underlying conditions.
> Both in Sydney.


99.9% of those dying are old and frail. Your 2 anecdotal examples don't mention what co-morbidity they had, and "nice man", lol, you knew the guy personally, or is that just more fartsmoke?


----------



## gipper

bambu. said:


> 23 yr old male, fit, healthy, no underlying conditions, caught Covid and died from severe complications.
> 30 something Mohammed, nice man, good husband, good father, caught Covid and died ...no underlying conditions.
> Both in Sydney.


Check this out Bubba. See how fall Aussie has fallen?


_In other words—not very. Funnily enough, even The Sydney Morning Herald knew this when they reported in April 2003, “Health authorities have warned that surgical masks may not be an effective protection against the virus.” In fact, claiming masks prevented the transmission of SARS was such a serious violation that “Retailers who cash in on community fears about SARS by exaggerating the health benefits of surgical masks could face fines of up to $110,000.”

Can you imagine that? A government agency—in Australia, of all places—actually penalizing corporations trying to cash in on people’s fears of a SARS virus? I mean, it’s almost like they were trying to protect the public from fraudulent exploitation of a health scare by unscrupulous entities. Those were the days.
dLetter to the Oregon Health Authority_


----------



## bambu.

JoeBlow said:


> 99.9% of those dying are old and frail. Your 2 anecdotal examples don't mention what co-morbidity they had, and "nice man", lol, you knew the guy personally, or is that just more fartsmoke?


By all accounts, he was a nice man...there are nice Muslims you know, I have one as a friend.
Now deceased Mohammed, was a good man, good husband, good father...until the Covid Reaper killed him.
He had no co-morbidities. He was not vaccinated, as I recall.
Neither did the 23 yr old...he was fully vaccinated but suffered serious complications.


----------



## bambu.

gipper said:


> Check this out Bubba. See how fall Aussie has fallen?
> 
> 
> _In other words—not very. Funnily enough, even The Sydney Morning Herald knew this when they reported in April 2003, “Health authorities have warned that surgical masks may not be an effective protection against the virus.” In fact, claiming masks prevented the transmission of SARS was such a serious violation that “Retailers who cash in on community fears about SARS by exaggerating the health benefits of surgical masks could face fines of up to $110,000.”
> 
> Can you imagine that? A government agency—in Australia, of all places—actually penalizing corporations trying to cash in on people’s fears of a SARS virus? I mean, it’s almost like they were trying to protect the public from fraudulent exploitation of a health scare by unscrupulous entities. Those were the days.
> dLetter to the Oregon Health Authority_


On my tv, on A Current Affair, they did a practical test.
A young woman coughed and sneezed, no mask...droplets travelled 10ft in the air across the room. 
Process repeated...this time wearing a mask...droplets travelled 1ft.
Masks work...they are *some* protection. They work most effectively if everyone wears them...really gotta get the Covid positive folk behind the masks.
Vaccines are *some* protection against catching Covid.
Social distancing is *some* protection against catching Covid.
Nothing is 100% protection...the govt said so.
It's about playing the risk game, trying to lower the risk.


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> By all accounts, he was a nice man...there are nice Muslims you know, I have one as a friend.
> Now deceased Mohammed, was a good man, good husband, good father...until the Covid Reaper killed him.
> He had no co-morbidities. He was not vaccinated, as I recall.
> Neither did the 23 yr old...he was fully vaccinated but suffered serious complications.


All Muslims are supposed to kill infidels, so no, they’re all aholes. Allah should have saved him.


----------



## bambu.

The Covid Reaper is killing dozens of people every day in NSW.
ScoMo has informed Kanye that he will not be able to enter Australia for his tour if he's not vaccinated.


----------



## bambu.

Novak who?
Raffa got the cup and the large cash prize! Hooray!
A worthy champion, well mannered, no bashing the court with racquets in temper tantrums.
A credit to himself and tennis.
As is Ash Barty, a credit to herself, tennis, and her country,  win or lose.


----------



## gipper

bambu. said:


> On my tv, on A Current Affair, they did a practical test.
> A young woman coughed and sneezed, no mask...droplets travelled 10ft in the air across the room.
> Process repeated...this time wearing a mask...droplets travelled 1ft.
> Masks work...they are *some* protection. They work most effectively if everyone wears them...really gotta get the Covid positive folk behind the masks.
> Vaccines are *some* protection against catching Covid.
> Social distancing is *some* protection against catching Covid.
> Nothing is 100% protection...the govt said so.
> It's about playing the risk game, trying to lower the risk.


Check this out Bubba.  Australia has turned Fascist.

Australian pub owners arrested for resisting COVID mandates destroying their business​Queensland bar owners, Mark McElligott and Fiona Davis, are showing courage in the face of extreme tyranny.
Australian pub owners arrested for resisting COVID mandates destroying their business - LifeSite


----------



## bambu.

gipper said:


> Check this out Bubba.  Australia has turned Fascist.
> 
> Australian pub owners arrested for resisting COVID mandates destroying their business​Queensland bar owners, Mark McElligott and Fiona Davis, are showing courage in the face of extreme tyranny.
> Australian pub owners arrested for resisting COVID mandates destroying their business - LifeSite


QLD state, with its leftist govt, is not 'Australia'.

Mark and Fiona...don't seem to understand.
Their bar is "licenced premises".
The "Office of Liquor and Gaming" govt  dept, or whatever it's called in Qld state, issues a licence to trade if the business meets certain requirements.
No licence, bye bye bar.
Who issues the licence?  The Qld state govt.
Who employs the cops?  The Qld state govt.
Who makes the Covid mandate rules?  The Qld state govt.

So, Mark and Fiona got themselves arrested, put in the back of the police truck, charged, and the bar closed until March.
On January 2 they were issued with a direction to close the entires premises until January 31 following what was alleged to be "multiple breaches".

The bar owners can't just hold a function on their licenced bar premises, declare it a "private function", disregard the Covid mandate legally enforceable rules and expect there to be no adverse consequences.

Cops arrived to shut down the event, and the "private functioners" told the cops to "get out"...LOL
How does that song go...ah yes..."I fought the law and the law won".


----------



## gipper

bambu. said:


> *QLD state, with its leftist govt, is not 'Australia'.*
> 
> Mark and Fiona...don't seem to understand.
> Their bar is "licenced premises".
> The "Office of Liquor and Gaming" govt  dept, or whatever it's called in Qld state, issues a licence to trade if the business meets certain requirements.
> No licence, bye bye bar.
> Who issues the licence?  The Qld state govt.
> Who employs the cops?  The Qld state govt.
> Who makes the Covid mandate rules?  The Qld state govt.
> 
> So, Mark and Fiona got themselves arrested, put in the back of the police truck, charged, and the bar closed until March.
> On January 2 they were issued with a direction to close the entires premises until January 31 following what was alleged to be "multiple breaches".
> 
> The bar owners can't just hold a function on their licenced bar premises, declare it a "private function", disregard the Covid mandate legally enforceable rules and expect there to be no adverse consequences.
> 
> Cops arrived to shut down the event, and the "private functioners" told the cops to "get out"...LOL
> How does that song go...ah yes..."I fought the law and the law won".


Its not?


----------



## bambu.

gipper said:


> Its not?



No, it's not, it's just one state. There are 5 others plus two territories with their own govts.
Qld has no senate...no House of review, so Madame Premier rules supreme.

457.8 million acres in area...population 5,221,170 
Population of Qld capital city Brisbane 2.6 million


----------



## gipper

bambu. said:


> No, it's not, it's just one state. There are 5 others plus two territories with their own govts.
> Qld has no senate...no House of review, so Madame Premier rules supreme.
> 
> 457.8 million acres in area...population 5,221,170
> Population of Qld capital city Brisbane 2.6 million


Hey Babu, check this out. Aussie is now Fascist!








						Community furore after police stop Perth church service to check masks
					

Churchgoers were left stunned when their Thursday night service was halted by police.




					7news.com.au


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> Novak who?
> Raffa got the cup and the large cash prize! Hooray!
> A worthy champion, well mannered, no bashing the court with racquets in temper tantrums.
> A credit to himself and tennis.
> As is Ash Barty, a credit to herself, tennis, and her country,  win or lose.


Novax's country should make him a diplomat, then he'll have diplomatic immunity, way better then a vax pass.


----------



## bambu.

JoeBlow said:


> Novax's country should make him a diplomat, then he'll have diplomatic immunity, way better then a vax pass.


Has already done that, he produced a diplomatic passport from Serbia.
Australia told him it made no difference.


----------



## Colin norris

Tommy Tainant said:


> Fit in or fuck off is a clear message from the Land  Down Under. I thimk we can see the power of celebrity at work here. They should have booted him out a week ago. And now he is Deportovic.


He knew the rules and his status as number one impressed no one. 

He is now "Novax"
djokovic.


----------



## gipper

Colin norris said:


> He knew the rules and his status as number one impressed no one.
> 
> He is now "Novax"
> djokovic.


Authoritarians love tyranny, until it comes for them.

Of course they’re too stupid to understand they aren’t immune from tyranny.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Colin norris said:


> He knew the rules and his status as number one impressed no one.
> 
> He is now "Novax"
> djokovic.


I suspect that our fellow posters dont give a fuxk about Novax. It is more like projection as they realise that they themselves would be barred from Oz.


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> Has already done that, he produced a diplomatic passport from Serbia.
> Australia told him it made no difference.


We should nuke Australia.


----------



## bambu.

JoeBlow said:


> We should nuke Australia.


You might get your wish soon, as China is preparing for war, it said.

*

According to a person close to him, da joker could be getting vaccinated soon.
The sight of a smiling Nadal relaxing on lawn with his 21st title trophy "is driving him" the person is quoted as saying.


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> You might get your wish soon, as China is preparing for war, it said.
> 
> *
> 
> According to a person close to him, da joker could be getting vaccinated soon.
> The sight of a smiling Nadal relaxing on lawn with his 21st title trophy "is driving him" the person is quoted as saying.


That person has no clue. He'll wait for everyone to drop their mandates and either be retired on keep on playing. Novax won the Oz Open like, 8 times. Nadal doesn't win if Novax is there, so it's a fake Slam.


----------



## bambu.

JoeBlow said:


> That person has no clue. He'll wait for everyone to drop their mandates and either be retired on keep on playing. Novax won the Oz Open like, 8 times. Nadal doesn't win if Novax is there, so it's a fake Slam.


Not in the eyes of the tournament.
Djokovic didn't want it enough to enter the country/tournament under the rules of the day, so he forfeited by his own hand.
He could've pulled a muscle in round 3 and been ruled out of the competition, even if he had competed.
To win you have to win in the final.
To win skating at the Olympics you must cross the finish line first. Steven Bradbury did that in Salt Lake City in 2002. The others went helter skelter and crashed out.

Wanna win Olympic medals, tennis tournaments etc, you have to obey the rules.


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> Not in the eyes of the tournament.
> Djokovic didn't want it enough to enter the country/tournament under the rules of the day, so he forfeited by his own hand.
> He could've pulled a muscle in round 3 and been ruled out of the competition, even if he had competed.
> To win you have to win in the final.
> To win skating at the Olympics you must cross the finish line first. Steven Bradbury did that in Salt Lake City in 2002. The others went helter skelter and crashed out.
> 
> Wanna win Olympic medals, tennis tournaments etc, you have to obey the rules.


Novax is worth around $300 million. He's probably thinking: bite me everyone.

Bobby Orr didn't play nearly as long as others or win as many Cups as others, but he's still the best D-man to ever play the game.


----------



## bambu.

JoeBlow said:


> Novax is worth around $300 million. He's probably thinking: bite me everyone.
> 
> Bobby Orr didn't play nearly as long as others or win as many Cups as others, but he's still the best D-man to ever play the game.


There are more important things in life than money.
Integrity is one.
Having the most titles seems to be another.


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> There are more important things in life than money.
> Integrity is one.
> Having the most titles seems to be another.


I bet you couldn't even name the player who won the most Stanley Cups. It's the same in all sports. If the media doesn't hype it, nobody knows or cares.


----------



## bambu.

JoeBlow said:


> I bet you couldn't even name the player who won the most Stanley Cups. It's the same in all sports. If the media doesn't hype it, nobody knows or cares.



It seems to matter to Djokovic.


----------



## JoeBlow

bambu. said:


> It seems to matter to Djokovic.


He'll decide what's best for him. Like everyone should. Mandates and vaxpasses are starting to disappear all over the world. Would make sense that he waits, or gets covid again, lol. I bet he gets a pass to play at the US Open, I can't imagine us being that petty and dumb.


----------



## Colin norris

Hang on Sloopy said:


> My God what a brainwashed moron. You've been lied to and hid under your bed pissing. My God you weak assed people


WHAT makes you an expert when I'd be surprised if you could point to Australia on  a map.


----------



## sealybobo

Tommy Tainant said:


> Fit in or fuck off is a clear message from the Land  Down Under. I thimk we can see the power of celebrity at work here. They should have booted him out a week ago. And now he is Deportovic.


He is why I'm rooting for Nadal to win another Major this year instead of a young up and comer like I usually root for.

Djokovic has 20

Nadal 21

If Nadal wins this one it will put him 2 ahead

Djokovic is 35.  Hopefully the new kids start beating him like the kids in the NBA are doing to Lebron James now.  

Hopefully him not getting vaccinated ruined his mojo because now we all know he's truly an idiot.  And about to be down 2 majors to Nadal.  Hopefully.


----------



## sealybobo

JoeBlow said:


> He'll decide what's best for him. Like everyone should. Mandates and vaxpasses are starting to disappear all over the world. Would make sense that he waits, or gets covid again, lol. I bet he gets a pass to play at the US Open, I can't imagine us being that petty and dumb.


The French let him play

Rafael Nadal beats rival Novak Djokovic in 4-set quarterfinal showdown at French Open​


----------

